# Standing up



## Uselessmale (May 20, 2017)

Learning so much from the real experience of the members here, so I decided to join. Just knowing I’m not the only one out there helps. I am learning to be stronger and stand up to a lot of difficulties. Still have my down days but I’ve made up my mind to not be useless anymore.


----------

